# Medical Card, what is reasonable expense on mortgage



## ninak (8 Sep 2011)

I am just wondering what are the guidelines on what mortgage amount is allowable to take into consideration on a medical card application? If an income is above the basic level, but there is a really high mortgage, does it make a difference? When the mortgage is taken into account and you are well below the basic cut off level for eligibility  is it possible to get a medical card in this situation?


----------



## gipimann (8 Sep 2011)

There is no mention of a reasonable expense on mortgage when assessing for a medical card.

The following information is taken from the National Assessment Guidelines:

*Mortgage Costs*
_Outgoings in respect of Mortgage Costs are allowable. Loans have to be for the __purchase, essential repair or necessary improvement of the main residence or in paying __off another loan used for such purpose._
_The assessment should allow the full weekly/monthly mortgage payment secured against __the principal family home and the following outgoings:_​_- __Mortgage protection premia._ 
_- __Life Assurance premia in relation to mortgage protection._​_- __Fire and contents insurance premia._ 
_- __Loan repayments associated with home improvements/repairs_ 
_Evidence of payment of all of the above outgoings must be provided by the applicant to __have them taken into the means assessment. Documentary evidence from the mortgage __provider as to the purpose of the mortgage/loan may be requested from the applicant from __time to time._ 
[broken link removed]


A high mortgage repayment could bring your weekly income below the guidelines, and you would then be eligible for a medical card (or a GP visit card).


----------



## eok56 (19 Sep 2011)

I earn 37k per annum, I have one dependant child. I applied for a medical card earlier this year and I was successfull. The application took into account my mortgage, distance from home to work, credit union loan (it needs to be for home improvements) life insurance, childcare costs ( I have one dependant)..you can apply online https://www.sspcrs.ie/portal/medapp/

If you are successfull they will ask you to send in back up documents, I think if you are not you can still appeal the decision.

From what I remember from the time I applied, remember to send in proof of everything. I needed to get a statement and a letter from credit union stating what my repayments were and what the loan was for, had to send in my motor insurance, reg cert of car to prove travel, mortgage statement, mortgage life protection payment statement etc... 

As well as the obvious medical benefits, it's is also worth an extra €50 a month as I get some relief on the USC!!


----------

